# Flying with Guns



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Any suggestions on rifle cases that are not going to break the bank, the trip north is costly on its own. I know on TSA's website it states it must be hard sided, un-crushable and lockable to the point it cannot be pried open. Just looking for suggestions on Makes and Models you gentlemen have successfully traveled with. I fly yearly so I'd need the case to last multiply seasons. The last few years my father who drives in from Washington State brings my rifle. This year I picked up a 300WSM and am looking forward to throwing some lead.

SKB and Pelican have a few that seem pretty cost effective. I really like the idea of the TuffPak being able to store guns (I'm only traveling with one rifle and one side arm), luggage and doesn't look obviously like a gun case but they are pricy, any quality substitutes?

Come on winter&#8230;Thanks fulch


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Pelican


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

+1 on pelican


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

fulch said:


> Any suggestions on rifle cases that are not going to break the bank, the trip north is costly on its own. I know on TSA's website it states it must be hard sided, un-crushable and lockable to the point it cannot be pried open. Just looking for suggestions on Makes and Models you gentlemen have successfully traveled with. I fly yearly so I'd need the case to last multiply seasons. The last few years my father who drives in from Washington State brings my rifle. This year I picked up a 300WSM and am looking forward to throwing some lead.
> 
> SKB and Pelican have a few that seem pretty cost effective. I really like the idea of the TuffPak being able to store guns (I'm only traveling with one rifle and one side arm), luggage and doesn't look obviously like a gun case but they are pricy, any quality substitutes?
> 
> Come on winter&#8230;Thanks fulch


Additional question, is there anything on the market that is not considered oversized luggage (linear length + width + height)? Over 62" seems to be the threshold amongst airlines. Smallest I've found so far is a single rifle case at 64-1/2" linear (I'd have to leave the side arm).


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

I've flown several times with my pelican case. One rifle and one shot gun in it, it's been great. I don't know if there is a better case out there or not, but I've never wanted a different case for my guns.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Just check out pelican and see the options in size for what you need, but definitely pelican.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Strong consensus for Pelican, thanks as always fellas.


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

Pelican, I've flown several times with them and actually had TSA inspector tell me I didn't need to use all four locking points, two would work because case was so sturdy.


----------

